# My deal on the Kreg Jig at Lowes.



## BrutalForce (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey LJs,

Last year was a rough year financially, but this year is looking better. Recently I have been adding on more tools in my garage. Well, I now need my contractors saw that I picked up last year for $50 to have a mobile base. I am going to use Laney Shaughnessy's example: 




Anyways, he uses a Kreg Jig for his joints (I am not all that proficient at Joinery yet), so I figured I will start with some pocket holes just like he does. I went to Lowes to purchase the Kreg Pocket-Hole Jig K4 Master System. It had a special offer of 500 course 1 1/4" screws, so after debating whether to get the Kreg Jig Jr $40 system or the Master system, I figured it was $20 worth of screws for free. The manager checked and the screws listed were not even available at Lowes, so he comped me 5 boxes of 100 screws at 1 cent each, and then gave me a 10% discount. After taxes I walked out with the Master System and 500 screws for $133 dollars. So I saved about $30 bucks.

I am looking forward to my build. Going to pick up some Select Pine 1X4s this week and get started.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

great score,glad to hear this is a better year for you.


----------



## BrutalForce (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you. I hope to be able to post some of my projects.

Here is my very first one, No Kreg Joints here.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Check out You Tube for Kreg videos.

I have been using them to build cabinets for my garage/shop makeover.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## BrutalForce (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I checked out your garage/shop makeover. That is precisely what I am starting right now. Lots off good tips.

Thanks Mike.


----------

